# Fuji HVLP Q5 for Gelcoat?



## Cygnus A (Sep 25, 2018)

I have a Q5 that I use for a lot of different things. My brother does a lot of fiberglass work and likes my gun, but isnt sure it will be capable of spraying gelcoat finishes. He has an HVLP gun he runs on a compressor at 40psi and it works just fine. We are trying to determine the difference between a compressor powered HVLP and a turbine HVLP. 

Will the Fuji work for this application?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Cygnus A said:


> I have a Q5 that I use for a lot of different things. My brother does a lot of fiberglass work and likes my gun, but isnt sure it will be capable of spraying gelcoat finishes. He has an HVLP gun he runs on a compressor at 40psi and it works just fine. We are trying to determine the difference between a compressor powered HVLP and a turbine HVLP.
> 
> Will the Fuji work for this application?


Buy a cheap HVLP Turbine gun and try it :biggrin:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Let him keep using what he's using. Your looking a pushing a thick material, that is catalyzed through a real nice set up. I wouldn't take the chance of ruining any of it. I use a siphon feed cup gun to spray mine and clean up with acetone immediately after using. Acetone can and will ruin seals really fast.


----------

